# Huron Blown out



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Water is up 4 to 5 feet atm on the lower.Be safe if you head out.Mich


----------



## basstastic (Apr 7, 2008)

any new news? water level still high?


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

Went out Saturday with my son by Huron Meadows. The water is still up in people's yards. We fished for five hours and didn't catch a single fish in the river. We ended up in a small lake where we finally caught a few.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

When the water gets up that high, it is pointless to fish the river.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty high in spots upstream too........


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Holy heck, still rising?? Am I reading that right?

Could you shoot me a link to that information? Thanks...

Man, I fished the Huron 2-3 times a week last year. Been tough sledding so far.


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

I see that now.  I thought it would be tough but not that bad.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Rugerdog said:


> Could you shoot me a link to that information? Thanks...


Rugerdog,

Here is a link requesting river flow information. Just click on the little green dots.

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=dtx


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, UL! 

You know, if the river ever comes back, it could extend the season a bit, as there will be more holes. The Huron gets awful transparent in places in the middle of the summer...


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Rugerdog said:


> Thanks, UL!


No Problem.  These charts are streamed live (Some may vary, but the majority is 3-5 hours in most cases) from the USGS database. I have used these charts for several years, and the predictable flow data seems impressively accurate. I hope you learn to utilize them well!

Best of luck on your next fishing adventure.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

CHecked out the river in Ann Arbor today. Water is FAST and HIGH, but it was down from yesterday evening (after the rain). If the rain holds off, it should shoot back down to normal (well, at least close to) by Friday.


----------



## Reel Addiction (Mar 5, 2008)

How exactly are you supposed to read these charts. what is considered fast, what is considered slow?


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Reel Addiction, those are charts of the WATER LEVELs.


----------



## Rugerdog (Sep 19, 2005)

Anyone gone fishin lately? I need my Huron fix...May give 'er a go Saturday am...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Rugerdog said:


> Anyone gone fishin lately? I need my Huron fix...May give 'er a go Saturday am...


Water is coming down real slow atm.We fished from the lake mouth to the golf course with not much luck.Water is just to dirty atm.It should clear up by this weekend.My neighbor is going out early am tomm.Ill post how he does ,Mich


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Fishing in town in Ann Arbor. A lot of action with carp and small smallies.


----------

